# Logic and Desgin



## cynthia318 (Jan 21, 2012)

I need some help on how to do this Your goal is to solve the following programming lab activity. Write a program that prompts and accepts a number between 1 and 12. After getting the input, display the number with the appropriate month. (example: This is the 1st month…January, This is the 2nd month…February, This is the 12th month…December). 

Decision Calendar IPO Model 
Decision Calendar Pseudocode 
Decision Calendar Flowchart 
Decision Calendar Output Sample 

Someone please help me out to understand this.


----------



## PaulS1950 (Dec 22, 2011)

What language?
The short way to do this in C would be to assign the month names to a character variable named by the number. ie: char 1 = "January"; char 2 = "February" and so on. You can use the number input to complete a printf() output to the screen.
Paul


----------



## cynthia318 (Jan 21, 2012)

PaulS1950 said:


> What language?
> The short way to do this in C would be to assign the month names to a character variable named by the number. ie: char 1 = "January"; char 2 = "February" and so on. You can use the number input to complete a printf() output to the screen.
> Paul


Can you please put it the long was this is hard to understand.


----------



## TLF_KoBE (Jan 23, 2012)

cynthia318 said:


> Your goal is to solve the following programming lab activity.


I've only just registered but I don't think help for homework is allowed. Which this appears to be. You should consider re-writing your OP.

But that aside, as others have stated. We need more information about this.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

As per forum rules we are not allowed to help with homework. But we can point you in the right direction or explain certain concepts you are having difficulty with.

What programming language are you using?

Depending on the programming language you could do this 2 ways.
1. Use an array of strings. The array would hold the months Jan-Dec then you would access the values through array[number entered - 1]
2. use a case/switch statement. Depending on number entered return Jan-Dec.

Without the programming language I cannot point you to specific web pages thatdiscuss the various options.

Do you know what these are (Are you having difficulty with one or all of them?):


> Decision Calendar IPO Model
> Decision Calendar Pseudocode
> Decision Calendar Flowchart
> Decision Calendar Output Sample


----------



## cynthia318 (Jan 21, 2012)

I am having problems with them all and the program is Visual Logic


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

There's not much material on Visual Logic but if you know the basic layout on Arrays and Loops in programming then you should do fine. Have you watched the tutorial video?

Looking at Visual Logic there doesn't seem to be a case/switch statement so you are looking at an array to hold your months. There is a section on arrays in the tutorial video. Create an array, Assign each month to an element in the array, when requesting the month read array(element).

Decision Calendar IPO Model:
I can't find any specific material on this subject. The IPO model is an Input-Processing-Output model. It shows your inputs (the number you enter on the keyboard), the process (converting the number to textual month) and the output (the month as text).
Search for IPO model images in Google to see what the model looks like. It is also a type of flowchart (see below)

Decision Calendar Pseudocode
Pseudocode is written in structured english it is basically like a program algorithm using plain english but in a structure similar to programming (eg loops/procedures are indented, the use of for/while key words etc however it is not strict programming structure)

Decision Calendar Flowchart 
There are many different types of flowcharts but the end image of your Visual Logic program should suffice as a flowchart.

Decision Calendar Output Sample
This says it all it is just a sample of what your output would look like. Usually when this is requested the input is also required
Eg:
Input the month number your want to see as text: 3
Month 2 is: March

Because we are not allowed to help actually create your program however if you show us where you are going wrong or what you have in the mean time maybe we can give you a few pointers or see what is wrong. Just make a print screen of your Visual Logic program and attach it to your next post.


----------



## cynthia318 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok I will do that. Thanks


----------



## Floyd Street (Nov 17, 2013)

I need it done in visual Basic


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF Floyd Street. 
If you have a new question, please create a new thread instead of responding to an old thread like this one. 
If your question is similar to this thread, create a new thread with your own question and add a link to this thread in your new thread to help people understand your question. 
As AlbertMC2 mentioned, if your question is homework, we cannot directly answer it, although we can help point you in the right direction.


----------

